# venison bacon



## crazymoon (Dec 22, 2017)

After seeing these bacon posts I had to try this smoke. Basic ingredients -Owens seasonings-pork butt and venison






I ground up 6 pounds of venison and six and a half pounds of pork butt










	

		
			
		

		
	
 I first tried to layer but ended up w/too much venison left and not enough pork. I had ground both only once so dumped them together and reground and packed in the pans





1.5 hours at 130* with no smoke and then apple chips for a few hours and then 4 more hours to hit 145*





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Sliced at a #8 setting on the slicer ( maybe 6-7 next time ) I could have packed a bit tighter I guess as there were still air pockets in one pan. Three 8x8 pans total





Packed and thrown in the freezer, each pack weighed about a pound





I fried up the end pieces and this stuff is delicious !


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 22, 2017)

Looks good CM.  You'll have lots of bacon now for a while.  Great way to use up some extra venison.
Gary


----------



## motocrash (Dec 22, 2017)

Yum!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 22, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Yum!



:D


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 22, 2017)

Looks good . I like the 50/50 mix . Has a good bacon taste ?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 22, 2017)

That looks top notch CM, nice job!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 22, 2017)

Looks great CM.  I only have one pack left.  

Thanks for the reminder I need to make more


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 22, 2017)

I mixed up a batch as well today, 12.5 lbs antelope and 12.5 lbs pork butt. I did the layering method, (antelope, pork, antelope) after three tins I could tell I was using way more antelope then pork so I did 3 tins layering pork, antelope, pork. It was a pain layering the sticky stuff so I took what I had left over which was about even piles of both and mixed the two together which filled 1 and 3/4 tins more. At least this way I guess I get to see what tastes better if they taste different at all so I know for future batches. The look of the layered bacon looks better then the mixed but it took me 45 minutes to fill 6 tins.

My batch is setting in the fridge firming up and will be smoked tomorrow.

I used 8 8x8 pans for the 25 pound batch.


----------



## tropics (Dec 23, 2017)

CM That looks great Points
Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 23, 2017)

muddydogs said:


> At least this way I guess I get to see what tastes better if they taste different at all so I know for future batches



MD, I am interested in your taste test please keep us informed as to the results.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 23, 2017)

Thanks all for the replies and kind words,much appreciated and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2017)

Nicely done!
It looks delicious!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 23, 2017)

OMG'osh CM, that looks so freaking good...  *Like*
Neat and concise write up on the process, with outstanding pics.

Congrats on making the Carousel.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 23, 2017)

Yeah congrats on the featured pic and thread. Nice looking bacon you did.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2017)

Nice!!:)
You guys keep doing these, and I'm going to have to.
I haven't done any Venison Bacon in a long time.
Yours looks Great, CM---Like.

Bear


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 27, 2017)

Looks great Crazymoon, I love making this stuff, if you get the chance put some in a deep fryer, you'll love it.

Keep up the good work and happy new year!


----------



## mowin (Dec 28, 2017)

Nice looking bacon...
CM, what mix did you use? I tried the cabelas mix and didn't really care for it.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 29, 2017)

mowin said:


> Nice looking bacon...
> CM, what mix did you use? I tried the cabelas mix and didn't really care for it.


M, I used Owens BBQ ground and formed bacon mix and it is excellent !


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 29, 2017)

redheelerdog said:


> Looks great Crazymoon, I love making this stuff, if you get the chance put some in a deep fryer, you'll love it.
> 
> Keep up the good work and happy new year!



RHD, My arteries are clogged enough w/out going the deep fried route ! :)


----------



## mowin (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks CM.  I've heard nothing but great reviews from those that used Owens mix. 

I'll have to give it a try.


----------

